# Wie Fenstergröße während Fenstergrößenänderung auslesen?



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich mein Swingfenster per Maus in der größe verändere, würde ich gerne in Echtzeit während der Veränderung die Fenstergröße auslesen, wie geht das?
(Fensterausmasse kriegt man ja einfach mit getWidth() und getHeight(), das ist nicht das Problem)

Das Problem ist aber, wie muss der Listener aussehen der merkt dass ich die Fenstergröße gerade verändere?
Ich habs mit dem MouseMotionListener versucht und ihn auf das Fenster zugwiesen, er reagiert zwar in Echtzeit, aber dummerweise nur wenn sich der Mauszeiger innerhalb des Fensters befindet, beim Fesntergrößeändern per Maus reagiert er also leider nicht!
(Oder muss dieses Problem irgendwie anders gelöst werden?)


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jul 2007)

ComponentListener


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

Vielen Dank, ohne dein Stichwort wär ich nicht drauf gekommen! Jetzt funzt es 

Hier ein Link für diejenigen, die sich ebenfalls dafür interessieren sollten:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/events/componentlistener.html


----------

